# Carving knife refurbished



## ClintW (Oct 9, 2016)

I had the blade on a quick mock up handle, first pic. Decided it deserved a classy handle. Made with oak reclaimed from the bottom of the river by my house. Was an old beam as it had cut nails that were turned to complete rust. Cap is osage orange cut at an angle to accent the grain pattern.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 10, 2016)

Very nice looks comfortable and easy to control.

Neil

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice job! The oak looks like the pics of bog oak I have seen....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ClintW (Oct 10, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Nice job! The oak looks like the pics of bog oak I have seen....



Yeah that's what I thought when I found it. Got a few more larger pieces left.


----------

